# Pvc pipe waterer



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone know a website that has instructions on how to make these? My daughters are doing swine in 4-H and would like to make some as projects and to take to the fairs!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

get a piece of pvc pipe 6 or 8 inchs in diameter and about 4 foot tall, glue a cap on the bottom, go up about 1 foot and drill a hole a little smaller than your nipple and then use a tap thats the same size as the nipple threads and cut your threads in the hole, screw in nipple and your done. use the nipples that they bite on to get water. if your threads leak use some formagasket on the threads. if you need more water capacity use a bigger or taller pipe.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I used a 5 gallon bucket with the bottom filled with stone. Drill a hole through opposite sides of the bucket big enough for the end of your water hose to pass through. Run the hose through the bucket, and put a brass waterer nipple on the end. Set the bucket slightly in the ground at the fence. This minimizes tip overs, and keeps the pigs from chewing on the hose.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

There are two types or styles of nipples available. One is just the nipple with a threaded end. The other one has harware that allows you to insert the nipple and to put a washer and a locking nut on the backside. A 6" PVC piece usually comes in 8 ft. section. Cut in two using a hack saw or using a radial arm saw is the easiest and the safest. You will need an end cap to seal the end of the PVC pipe. You will also need PVC pipe cleaner and PVC pipe glue. Both comes in cans in the plumbing ailes. I have seen the nipple put into the cap -especially the ones with a lock nut on the backside and I have seen them just above the cap and some higher. If too high there will always be water left in the pipe below the nipple and a place to grow algae and molds and harbor mosquitoes. I like the nipple in the cap or just above it. Hole needs to be drilled into cap or into the PVC pipe. Attach nipple and if just the threaded nipple put some silicon caulking around the nipple on th backside and the front side. and then clean and use the PVC glue to attach the cap. Let set for at least 20 minutes before using. Cleaner is used on the outside end of the PVC and on the inside of the cap. Then the glue is applied quickly to both the pipe and the cap and then quickly put together. Glue and cleaner is actually runny like water not like an elmer's glue. Hope this helps. I have these for my hogs. They need to be put in a corner and up high enough that hogs can reach. Most of use a bungee cord to attach to the pen-especially for the fairs. Hopes this helps.


----------

